# Testing on Saturday, words of wisdom?



## ARose (Dec 11, 2011)

Alright, so, I'm sitting for my Basic exam on Saturday. I'm currently brushing up (read: frantically re-reading all my textbooks) on a little bit of everything. Anyone have any pearls for me? I know I can sit for it again and again in need be, but it would be a rather nice Christmas present to myself if I passed the first whack at it.  I've been taking the practice exams, and quizzes on emt achieve and I'm passing on those, has anyone compared the exams on the website to the legit exam? Oh, and what is considered "passing" on the National? 70%? 
Thanks, and Happy Holidays,
Rosa


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 11, 2011)

Breathe


----------



## fast65 (Dec 11, 2011)

My advice to you is to stop reading, if you don't know it by now, you won't learn it in the next week. All the re-reading will do is stress you out. Relax, take some time for yourself, and remember that the NREMT in and of itself is not hard, it's the stress that kills people.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## medic417 (Dec 11, 2011)

Pass.


----------



## ARose (Dec 11, 2011)

I'll see what I can do


----------



## MMiz (Dec 11, 2011)

I actually disagree with fast65.  I'd suggest:

1.  Spending the week reviewing material.  Books, notes, and computer programs are helpful.
2.  Stop studying the night before the exam, and go to bed early.  No cramming from this point forward.
3.  Wake up and have a healthy breakfast
4.  Arrive to the test site early prepared to take the test.

Good luck!


----------



## fast65 (Dec 11, 2011)

MMiz said:


> I actually disagree with fast65.  I'd suggest:
> 
> 1.  Spending the week reviewing material.  Books, notes, and computer programs are helpful.
> 2.  Stop studying the night before the exam, and go to bed early.  No cramming from this point forward.
> ...



Eh, I suppose I can see the benefit of reviewing some notes and such, but I wouldn't go as far as to re-read the books, especially not "frantically". However, I will agree that at the bare minimum, you shouldn't be trying to cram the day before.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ARose (Dec 11, 2011)

Awesome advice everyone, thanks so much. I should really just calm down and chill out on the cramming. If I pass, awesome, if I don't I can always sit for it again.


----------



## Nervegas (Dec 11, 2011)

Just remember your abc's, and go with your gut, don't second guess yourself, ,your training and instructIon will take over.


----------



## emscrazy1 (Dec 12, 2011)

I took all of the test on EMT achieve and the subjects that I scored low on were the chapters I would go back over. I had to reread the obgyn chapter and look over the peds chapter and that was about it. Don't stress it.


----------



## 281mustang (Dec 12, 2011)

fast65 said:


> My advice to you is to stop reading, if you don't know it by now, you won't learn it in the next week. All the re-reading will do is stress you out. Relax, take some time for yourself, and remember that the NREMT in and of itself is not hard, it's the stress that kills people.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I disagree. It's a EMT exam not the MCAT. A week is loads of time to get your information down. I waited 8 months after I took the course to test out and only studied 1 day. I got a good bit out of that single day and was able to pass with 71 questions my first go around.


----------



## fast65 (Dec 12, 2011)

281mustang said:


> I disagree. It's a EMT exam not the MCAT. A week is loads of time to get your information down. I waited 8 months after I took the course to test out and only studied 1 day. I got a good bit out of that single day and was able to pass with 71 questions my first go around.



So because it's an EMT exam that's a reason to cram info that should already be known a week before? Just because it's not a difficult test, doesn't mean it's ok to cram info for it...well maybe if you want to treat your patients out of a cookbook, then it's alright.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 281mustang (Dec 12, 2011)

fast65 said:


> So because it's an EMT exam that's a reason to cram info that should already be known a week before? Just because it's not a difficult test, doesn't mean it's ok to cram info for it...well maybe if you want to treat your patients out of a cookbook, then it's alright.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 That's not where I was going with my comment. I was just speaking from a test-taking standpoint.


----------



## Martyn (Dec 12, 2011)

ARose said:


> Oh, and what is considered "passing" on the National? 70%?
> Thanks, and Happy Holidays,
> Rosa


 If you are sitting for the NREMT exam then there is no 70%, 80%, 90% to pass. There are only two results, pass or fail. It is an adaptive test and will cut you off when it has figured out if a) you know enough to pass or b) you know so little you ain't gonna pass. Good luck (as others have said, its not that hard a test, just don't freak out about it)


----------



## ARose (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks all for your advice!
I've stopped cramming. I'm paying attention to the areas of my weakness but I'm not going to stress it. I'll let you all know how it goes. If I pass, awesome, if I fail, I'll take some time, and go at it again. From what my friends and family say, it's not a hard test-unless you make it. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Veneficus (Dec 13, 2011)

ARose said:


> Alright, so, I'm sitting for my Basic exam on Saturday. I'm currently brushing up (read: frantically re-reading all my textbooks) on a little bit of everything. Anyone have any pearls for me? I know I can sit for it again and again in need be, but it would be a rather nice Christmas present to myself if I passed the first whack at it.  I've been taking the practice exams, and quizzes on emt achieve and I'm passing on those, has anyone compared the exams on the website to the legit exam? Oh, and what is considered "passing" on the National? 70%?
> Thanks, and Happy Holidays,
> Rosa



Advice?

Drink after the exam, not before. 

just be calm.


----------



## ARose (Dec 19, 2011)

Passed! Aaaaand now I get to take a practical. 
HUZZAH. 
Thanks everyone


----------



## medic417 (Dec 19, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Pass.



Look my advice worked.  Your welcome.  

Congrats.


----------



## ARose (Dec 19, 2011)

Seems like all I needed to to was remove my head from my...you know. 
Thank ye for such words of wisdom


----------



## MMiz (Dec 19, 2011)

ARose said:


> Seems like all I needed to to was remove my head from my...you know.
> Thank ye for such words of wisdom


Congratulations!  In retrospect, do you have any suggestions for those taking the NREMT?


----------



## ARose (Dec 19, 2011)

MMiz said:


> Congratulations!  In retrospect, do you have any suggestions for those taking the NREMT?



Yea, pass. 

Joking aside, from a study standpoint focus on your weaknesses. I took the EMTachieve tests and quizzes and saw where I needed to start with. I had originally gone all out and bought all these crazy flash cards and quiz books, but all the answers I needed where in my books from class. 
Did the flash cards and stuff help? Yea they were a nice break from the monotony of the chapters, but thats about it. 
I think if I had to take it again I would have taken a more laid back approach to studying and not been so frantic about it. 
As far as the test:
READ THE QUESTIONS. And then do it again. Keep your hand off the mouse until you understand the question. Don't over think it. Answer the question in its most basic form. 

You either know the material or you don't. When and if you take it there will be a lot of questions where you sit there and think "Really dude? Is that a legit question?" like I said, it's mostly common sense, ABCs/c spine, etc. 
And stay calm. It's only a test. (that's what I kept telling myself. "It's only a test. You gonna let a test kick your butt?")
That's my advice


----------

